# ILok soft license question



## shireen (May 20, 2019)

Hi, 
I purchased Steve Slate Drums 5 and sadly it came with the iLok thing I heard many bad things about. 

So far except for a bad looking UI it didn't give me any problems. I registered the product on my PC. 

Is it possible to install it on a different machine as well? not for simultaneous use, just to have it on a PC and a laptop for instance. 

Also, it says I have 3 more authorizations left. What happens after I authorize it 3 times? 

Thanks!


----------



## wst3 (May 21, 2019)

I don't use any Steven Slate tools, hopefully someone else will answer the product specific questions, but I can help with the iLok.

First, while there are still people who dislike copy protection and dongles in general, and iLok in particular, the teething pains are long since past. In fairness, Pace has made a couple of spectacular missteps, but the iLok works well, and even has a couple advantages over other copy protection systems.

Second, you can install the software on as many machines as you own (unless limited somehow in the EULA). That's one advantage of iLok - switching from one machine to the other is as simple as moving the dongle.

Another advantage is at system build time - there is no need to do anything beyond plugging in the dongle to license any software that uses it. A time and frustration (where the heck did I put that code?) saver.

Have fun.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 21, 2019)

shireen said:


> it says I have 3 more authorizations left. What happens after I authorize it 3 times?


This sounds like Slate has changed their license terms since I bought several of their products (which include Trigger but not Steven Slate Drums). All of my Slate plugins require a USB dongle; they can't be activated on a computer. But I gather that your license allows three activations. And the Slate Drums website now says you can activate to a computer as well as to a dongle.

Hopefully somebody who has purchased from Slate recently will see this and help clarify for @shireen.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jun 1, 2019)

shireen said:


> Hi,
> I purchased Steve Slate Drums 5 and sadly it came with the iLok thing I heard many bad things about.
> 
> So far except for a bad looking UI it didn't give me any problems. I registered the product on my PC.
> ...




The ilok carries the license on it. If you have the program on your second computer you should be able to open it just by physically transferring the ilok usb.

I don’t have experience with that VI company, but I suspect the transfer limitation refers to the number of times you can transfer the license to a separate ilok account.


----------

